# DHEA and change in cycle???



## MrsKitty

I was told to take DHEA by my fs for the next few months at the end of which I will have IVF if nature does not take its course. So I started taking 75 mg daily around a month ago and a few things were different this month and wanted some views/shared experience on this. First of all my normally dot on time ovulation was a day late as was my af and when af arrived I had more cramp and a much heavier flow with clots etc (tmi). I only really had one day of bleeding and light spotting part of the days either side. I normally have a light flow of 3-4 days since I have come off the pill. The one day was heavy. I have also been crazy emotional, though that could just be down to my situation in general.

I just wanted your thoughts on this and if any of you have took DHEA have you had similar experiences?


----------



## MrsKitty

I am hoping this will help and hope I do not have to go down ivf route but probably will :(


----------



## mummytoangels

I am no going to b much help to u but didn't want to read nd run. 

May I ask y u r on such a high dose of DHEA? I 2 am taking it under the advice of my FS but haven't had any changes in my cycle. 

If u O'd a day later it's only natural that ur AF would b a day late also. 

Good luck on ur journey


----------



## MrsKitty

mummytoangels said:


> I am no going to b much help to u but didn't want to read nd run.
> 
> May I ask y u r on such a high dose of DHEA? I 2 am taking it under the advice of my FS but haven't had any changes in my cycle.
> 
> If u O'd a day later it's only natural that ur AF would b a day late also.
> 
> Good luck on ur journey

Hi Mummytoangels, this is the recommended dose and he normally gives it pre ivf. I believe it is in hope that it will improve the egg quality as my amh showed a low reserve/fertility (it was 4.6). I figured ovulation being late would make af late yeah. The shorter heavier af confused me most, I did have heavier af before I took the ocp years ago but they were also longer. I also thought maybe it is not the dhea and maybe just my cycles changing :wacko: It is just something else to puzzle over :haha: I see the fs again in October so not too long I guess. 

How about you? Is your dhea in preparation for assisted contraception or to improve your chances of natural? I am guessing you are on a lower dose? Thank you for replying :flower:


----------



## mummytoangels

MrsKitty said:


> mummytoangels said:
> 
> 
> I am no going to b much help to u but didn't want to read nd run.
> 
> May I ask y u r on such a high dose of DHEA? I 2 am taking it under the advice of my FS but haven't had any changes in my cycle.
> 
> If u O'd a day later it's only natural that ur AF would b a day late also.
> 
> Good luck on ur journey
> 
> Hi Mummytoangels, this is the recommended dose and he normally gives it pre ivf. I believe it is in hope that it will improve the egg quality as my amh showed a low reserve/fertility (it was 4.6). I figured ovulation being late would make af late yeah. The shorter heavier af confused me most, I did have heavier af before I took the ocp years ago but they were also longer. I also thought maybe it is not the dhea and maybe just my cycles changing :wacko: It is just something else to puzzle over :haha: I see the fs again in October so not too long I guess.
> 
> How about you? Is your dhea in preparation for assisted contraception or to improve your chances of natural? I am guessing you are on a lower dose? Thank you for replying :flower:Click to expand...

yes I am on 25mg as my FS told me nd also through research nd study that the more dhea u have u will sart to grow hair like a man lol

4.6OR isn't to bad sweetie 

Yes I am on fertility drugs as well as the dhea.

I wish u well nd hope u fall naturally nd not have to go down IVF route Xxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

mummytoangels said:


> MrsKitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytoangels said:
> 
> 
> I am no going to b much help to u but didn't want to read nd run.
> 
> May I ask y u r on such a high dose of DHEA? I 2 am taking it under the advice of my FS but haven't had any changes in my cycle.
> 
> If u O'd a day later it's only natural that ur AF would b a day late also.
> 
> Good luck on ur journey
> 
> Hi Mummytoangels, this is the recommended dose and he normally gives it pre ivf. I believe it is in hope that it will improve the egg quality as my amh showed a low reserve/fertility (it was 4.6). I figured ovulation being late would make af late yeah. The shorter heavier af confused me most, I did have heavier af before I took the ocp years ago but they were also longer. I also thought maybe it is not the dhea and maybe just my cycles changing :wacko: It is just something else to puzzle over :haha: I see the fs again in October so not too long I guess.
> 
> How about you? Is your dhea in preparation for assisted contraception or to improve your chances of natural? I am guessing you are on a lower dose? Thank you for replying :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> yes I am on 25mg as my FS told me nd also through research nd study that the more dhea u have u will sart to grow hair like a man lol
> 
> 4.6OR isn't to bad sweetie
> 
> Yes I am on fertility drugs as well as the dhea.
> 
> I wish u well nd hope u fall naturally nd not have to go down IVF route XxxxClick to expand...

I wish you well too, fingers crossed for us both. I hope I am not going to end up hairy like a man! :haha: Well it will only be till November so I am hoping that's not long enough to grow a beard :) xx
:dust:


----------



## mummytoangels

MrsKitty said:


> mummytoangels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytoangels said:
> 
> 
> I am no going to b much help to u but didn't want to read nd run.
> 
> May I ask y u r on such a high dose of DHEA? I 2 am taking it under the advice of my FS but haven't had any changes in my cycle.
> 
> If u O'd a day later it's only natural that ur AF would b a day late also.
> 
> Good luck on ur journey
> 
> Hi Mummytoangels, this is the recommended dose and he normally gives it pre ivf. I believe it is in hope that it will improve the egg quality as my amh showed a low reserve/fertility (it was 4.6). I figured ovulation being late would make af late yeah. The shorter heavier af confused me most, I did have heavier af before I took the ocp years ago but they were also longer. I also thought maybe it is not the dhea and maybe just my cycles changing :wacko: It is just something else to puzzle over :haha: I see the fs again in October so not too long I guess.
> 
> How about you? Is your dhea in preparation for assisted contraception or to improve your chances of natural? I am guessing you are on a lower dose? Thank you for replying :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> yes I am on 25mg as my FS told me nd also through research nd study that the more dhea u have u will sart to grow hair like a man lol
> 
> 4.6OR isn't to bad sweetie
> 
> Yes I am on fertility drugs as well as the dhea.
> 
> I wish u well nd hope u fall naturally nd not have to go down IVF route XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I wish you well too, fingers crossed for us both. I hope I am not going to end up hairy like a man! :haha: Well it will only be till November so I am hoping that's not long enough to grow a beard :) xx
> :dust:Click to expand...

Blahahhahahahahaha oh the things us women put ourselves through lol. But it will b all totally worth it in the end. Xxxxx


----------



## CmonBFP

My RE recommended 75mg DHEA as well but I haven't started it yet...
quick question for you guys already on it - did you have your DHEA levels tested first?
What day did you start it on? My RE didn't mention any of these things and when I called the office the nurse said not to worry about either but I feel like these are important details...


----------



## MrsKitty

CmonBFP said:


> My RE recommended 75mg DHEA as well but I haven't started it yet...
> quick question for you guys already on it - did you have your DHEA levels tested first?
> What day did you start it on? My RE didn't mention any of these things and when I called the office the nurse said not to worry about either but I feel like these are important details...

Hi. I did not have my levels checked, does not seem to be something he does. He recommended a site online to get them as he said it was cheaper to do it that way and I was told to take them soon as I got them. I have not had the sleep problems I read about being a side effect and no extra hair lol. As you will of read little changes to cycle and think this is second month on it, AF due next week so will see if she arrives if she's any different. Try not to worry its all pretty straight forward. I think USA people on here seem to have levels checked, but know from research my fs does not. Let me know how you get on


----------

